# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Westcon Security prsente son offre  Support On Demand  (SoD)

## Westcon Security

*Courbevoie, France  24 Septembre 2012*  Westcon Group est un distributeur  valeur ajoute de solutions de rfrence dans le domaine des communications unifies, du Datacenter et de la scurit disposant dun rseau mondial de revendeurs spcialiss. 

Westcon Security, la Business Unit Scurit de Westcon Group en France a annonc aujourdhui  le lancement  de sa nouvelle offre de support "Support on Demand"  destination des VARs et intgrateurs.  

Dans un environnement de plus en plus concurrentiel, les revendeurs intgrateurs doivent se diffrencier via une offre de service pertinente.  Fort de ce constat, et poursuivant sa logique daccompagnement innovant de ses partenaires, Westcon Security  a donc dcid dtoffer ses services aprs-vente.

*Westcon Security revisite la notion de  Support On Demand  (SoD) en dvoilant 4 offres  destination des VARs et intgrateurs.*

Support Editeurs : Support contractuel dlivr par Westcon Security pour F5, Check Point, Blue Coat et MobileIronOpen support : Un guichet unique pour accompagner les projets multi-diteursFlex support : Formule de support au ticket (multi solutions  multi clients)Support en dlgation : Optimiser le centre de support de nos partenaires

Fernando Martins, Directeur Commercial & Marketing Westcon Security France explique la stratgie de dveloppement axe sur le service et la cration de valeur qui en rsulte pour les revendeurs comme pour les diteurs constructeurs :

_Dans un contexte conomique difficile, Westcon Security, soucieux des proccupations de ses partenaires, reste plus que jamais  lcoute de leurs besoins. Aujourd'hui le visage de la distribution informatique change, les besoins de nos clients revendeurs & intgrateurs voluent. Nous devons nous adapter et proposer des offres innovantes autour du service : formation, avant-vente, aide  lintgration, support Cest pourquoi nous avons tendu notre offre de support en crant le SoD  Support on Demand. Cet accompagnement permet  nos partenaires VARs & intgrateurs doptimiser leurs cots de support tout en conservant une relation forte avec leurs clients en proposant une offre qualitative, adapte   leurs spcificits_ .

Il poursuit : _ Les rsultats sont dj au rendez-vous : en inscrivant cette dmarche dans une stratgie globale de dveloppement, nous avons doubl notre chiffre daffaire li au service en 2011. La nouvelle offre SoD  Support On Demand -  nous permet de continuer  soutenir le business de nos partenaires_ .

Julien Duchadeau, Directeur du Support et des Services Westcon Security pour la France confirme cet axe de croissance et souligne la pertinence de ces offres de support tendues  destination des VARs : 

_ Notre valeur ajoute passe avant tout par laccompagnement que nous sommes capables doffrir  nos clients, cest pourquoi nous avons consolid notre quipe technique, maintenant compose de 18 ingnieurs, certifis au plus haut niveau chez les diteurs/constructeurs de notre portfolio.
Notre principale force est de proposer un soutien  nos partenaires, avec des interlocuteurs parlant franais, disponibles, connus de nos clients et reconnus chez les diteurs. 
Chaque revendeur/intgrateur rpond   des  typologies de projets trs diverses et se doit de fournir  ses clients un service adapt, cest pour cela que nous proposons un support  On Demand . En fonction des contrats choisis, nos partenaires pourront grer avec plus de flexibilit leurs demandes  et se positionner sur de nouveaux dossiers  tout en saffranchissant dinvestissements internes lis au support. Avec cette nouvelle approche de support  la carte, nous souhaitons donner  nos partenaires la possibilit de faire la diffrence face  la concurrence._  

Depuis plus de 25 ans, Westcon s'est bti une rputation en tant que distributeur leader sur le march des technologies de scurit en entretenant des relations privilgies avec les acteurs les plus stratgiques. Cette exprience lui permet de faire bnficier ses partenaires dune expertise sur lensemble des besoins de scurit pour les entreprises - Westcon fournit les services et le soutien ncessaire  ses partenaires afin de raliser de nouvelles opportunits commerciales en phase avec la demande du march.

Pour plus d'informations sur Westcon, cliquez sur "J'aime" sur notre page Facebook
Vous pouvez aussi accder  nos mises  jour Westcon en vous connectant  LinkedIn, pour rejoindre le rseau de Westcon

* propos de Westcon Group*
Westcon Group est un distributeur  valeur ajoute de solutions de rfrence dans le domaine des communications unifies, du Datacenter et de la scurit disposant dun rseau mondial de revendeurs spcialiss.
Les quipes de Westcon proposent des modalits uniques pour supporter la croissance de leurs partenaires. Les partenaires bnficient dun accompagnement sur mesure afin de rpondre  leurs besoins grce aux relations privilgies tablies avec les quipes de Westcon Group.
Avec une infrastructure logistique globale, des services financiers flexibles, de support avant-vente, une assistance technique et laide  lintgration des solutions, Westcon est au ct de ses partenaires pour rpondre de faon ractive aux volutions du march et leur permettre datteindre leurs objectifs de revenu.

Weston Group dispose  son catalogue des diteurs/constructuers leaders du march : Cisco, Brocade, Fujitsu, Polycom, Juniper Networks, F5, Avaya, Check Point et Blue Coat. Pour plus dinformations : http://www.westcongroup.com.

----------

